# Volkswagon Polo temp light flashing



## alexandra123 (21 Jun 2012)

Hello All,

Just wondering if anyone can offer any advice.

I have a 04 Polo. I had the red temp light keep flashing on. 
The mechanic has replaced the coolant/temperature sensor and the coolant reservoir bottle but this did not resolve the problem. 
The coolant has been refilled with new coolant to the correct level.
The temperature light starts from 0 and only goes as far as the middle - I think it is the 90 mark.
Is their anything else that could be causing this problem ? The mechanic is puzzled. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## trevor123 (21 Jun 2012)

Hello alexandra.
First of all i cant understand why your mechanic went to all that trouble replacing everything with out even testing to see if the parts were faulty in the first place!!
I hope he is not charging you for all the unnecessary work and new parts,
Take it to some one who knows what there doing and have proper testing equiptment and wiring diagrams to complete the job fast,this is the best advice i can give you,


----------



## Kitty (21 Jun 2012)

Hi there, 

I really dont know anything about cars, but recently had to get the (radiator?) fan replaced on my 98 VW polo as radiator kept overheating and temp light was on constantly - could it be that?

K


----------



## Time (21 Jun 2012)

Flashing temp light indicates the coolant level is low. Sensor on the expansion bottle gone probably.


----------



## alexandra123 (22 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the update guys, it could be the radiator.

Yes I had to buy the parts so it was an un-necessary purchase. I ended up bringing it to volkswagon garage so I am just waiting on their diagnostic results.


----------

